# Should I be happy with this solution?



## JoeFromWales (Jan 24, 2015)

I bought a Europiccola from maxicoffee.com and it arrived earlier this week, but when I unpacked it the black plastic base was not attached to the main base of the unit:

















From what it looks like to me it wasn't welded on properly and doesn't look like it has been banged/dropped - the plastic is not cracked and there are no dents in the metal anywhere though I am by no means an expert. After a couple of emails this is the situation:

"Our technician SAV confirms to me that your machine is in very good working order. On the other hand, to compensate you to have received the machine in this state, allow me to offer you a 80€ discount voucher."

After receiving this offer I tried the machine with water. It heats in about 5 mins, the heating light goes out I turned the steam knob for maybe 5 seconds during which it spat and then steamed. after a couple of seconds the light comes back on and then after maybe 15 seconds the light goes out again and cycles on and off. Does this sound right? It didn't feel wrong to me but I've never used one before.

If this sounds right it would be nice not to deal with the hassle of returning it and could use the voucher to buy a knock box, an aeropress and steel aeropress filter - a pretty nice apology. Do you think an €80 voucher seems reasonable compensation for a fault of that nature on a €400 machine or do you think I would be better off/safer requesting a refund?

My head is in a right pickle as I think I've exhausted myself over-thinking the purchase of the machine in the first place - I can't deal with any more decisions!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Hmm tough call , if you can and are going to fix/repair it take the dosh if you not happy and think that it's not right you are entitled to a replacement machine at no extra cost to yourself .


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

So long as someone can confirm your questions about it acting normally I would just buy some JB Weld metal epoxy (the stuff is incredibly strong) and glue that piller back to where it has detached.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Personally I'd get a replacement or return for a full refund. When something new arrives faulty then you always have a nagging doubt about it, and the minute it misses a beat you'll immediately think or worry it's a dud and regret not changing it when you had the chance. For me when I buy something new I want it to start its life with me as a perfect item otherwise it spoils the experience and I think about the trouble everytime I look at it rather than being able to enjoy it


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If it works normally but the base is off, i'd take the discount. If there's anything remotely faulty about the way it functions, get a replacement.


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

CamV6 said:


> Personally I'd get a replacement or return for a full refund. When something new arrives faulty then you always have a nagging doubt about it, and the minute it misses a beat you'll immediately think or worry it's a dud and regret not changing it when you had the chance. For me when I buy something new I want it to start its life with me as a perfect item otherwise it spoils the experience and I think about the trouble everytime I look at it rather than being able to enjoy it


same here, get it sent back and replaced


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It is obviously a faulty weld and there appears to be corrosion on the metal work. There also appears to be corrosion around the heating element.These obvious defects do not bode well for the future. The voucher, is that cash returned to you OR is it a voucher that can only be spent with them ?

I personally would return the machine for a full refund plus postage cost's.


----------



## JohnPrime (Nov 2, 2014)

Difficult to see properly. It looks as if the metal base is corroded around the screw hole, so that the base cannot be secured. I agree that JB Weld is damn good stuff but I wouldn't want to be repairing a new machine. How much hassle for you is it going to be to return it?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

The return should be no hassle as they should organise and pay for it.

Ian


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> It is obviously a faulty weld and there appears to be corrosion on the metal work. There also appears to be corrosion around the heating element.These obvious defects do not bode well for the future. The voucher, is that cash returned to you OR is it a voucher that can only be spent with them ?
> 
> I personally would return the machine for a full refund plus postage cost's.


agree

the way it's worded in OP original post it sounds like a voucher to spend with them, not cash otherwise I would have thought they would have said €80 refund

it's clearly not fit for purpose, you have rights, get them to collect it and refund in full so you are not out of pocket in any way

I don't get why retailers think they can get away with such shoddy customer service - it's crap !


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Olliehulla said:


> agree
> 
> the way it's worded in OP original post it sounds like a voucher to spend with them, not cash otherwise I would have thought they would have said €80 refund
> 
> ...


I think this is a bit OTT, they haven't said he can't have a refund, they have offered him a solution that means not sending it back and waiting for a new one. Giving your customers options is a good thing.

If the faults are no more than a single broken weld them an €80 voucher is imho vastly preferable to waiting ages to return and replace. If the OP is in any way worried about the longevity of the machine he should have it swapped.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

For sure Dylan


----------



## JoeFromWales (Jan 24, 2015)

It's an €80 voucher, not partial refund. Taking that into account it would mean I paid around 225GBP. With the price and condition they go for used on eBay, approaching £200 and with leaks and parts rusted through if someone offered me a new one with the base detached for £225 I'd have snapped their hand off. The problem is that's not what I was expecting so it's thrown me.

Seeing the condition the used Europiccolas get in compared to other brands, I can't say I had a lot of confidence in the build quality anyway, even if I got a replacement and at least with the bottom off I can see what's up - they need a special tool to open them otherwise so I can tell myself it's a bonus feature!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You have now had numerous pieces of advice, has it helped make a decision? Or are you still undecided ?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

A well cared for europiccola will last for a very long time. The model has been the same for ages, so there are a lot of old ones in a bad way. I really wouldn't assume it has anything to do with the build quality if the machine but the care by the owner.


----------



## JoeFromWales (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks for the opinions everyone. I decided to keep the machine and used the voucher to buy a knock box, an aeropress and a porlex mini grinder to use with the aeropress (hopefully that will give me an idea of what my coffee is supposed to taste like, plus make me longer, easier to prepare drinks).

After placing that order, I've been trying out the machine, which works fine. Unfortunately, the same cannot be said for my abilities to operate it! The number of videos I watched did little to prepare me for actually using it. So far I've made some lovely milk bubble baths to drown my bitter espressos. Having fun though and I'm sure I'll get better. Here's the first attempt out of it (that I could pull the lever down on...)










As you can see it will be some time before I trouble the free pour friday thread, let alone the latte art challenge, but cheers to it!


----------

